# quick question again



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

If you had to choose between proform lite blue and all purpose to embed tape and use in taping machine, which one?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

lrees said:


> If you had to choose between proform lite blue and all purpose to embed tape and use in taping machine, which one?


Neither.

Use taping mud for taping. :yes:


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

ok thanks. But why cant i use what i said. thats what my local lumber company has to offer. they can get me what i want but whats the difference. i do all residential work.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

lrees said:


> but whats the difference.


Glue.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

ok. i understand. but what is bad if i use what i said. doesn't hold up? i'm not sure. just asking


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Why are you limited to proform? I would recommend usg green for embedding tape with or without machines. I dont recommend any light weight muds for embedding tape. With lightweight mud there is less adhesion. Then lightweight costs more and covers less square footage. I dont mind proform black but just doesnt seam to be able to hold up as well in tough work envirnments as the old school usg green.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

I like going to my local company. they have proform. i'm not going to home depot for green......But i understand what ur saying.. So definitly i shounldnt use lightweight.... which i havent yet.. i always use all purpose..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

lrees said:


> I like going to my local company. they have proform. i'm not going to home depot for green......But i understand what ur saying.. So definitly i shounldnt use lightweight.... which i havent yet.. i always use all purpose..


Taping mud has more adhesion. Period. Adhesion holds your sh!t to the wall.

Now, if you're not interested in your stuff staying on the wall, feel free to use "all-purpose" for everything. But understand that you do this knowing that there is a system for drywall and you are choosing to take shortcuts.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Taping mud has more adhesion. Period. Adhesion holds your sh!t to the wall.
> 
> Now, if you're not interested in your stuff staying on the wall, feel free to use "all-purpose" for everything. But understand that you do this knowing that there is a system for drywall and you are choosing to take shortcuts.


 
Perfect - finally someone agrees with me. :thumbsup:

All-purpose is good for the Home Handyman.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Perfect - finally someone agrees with me. :thumbsup:
> 
> All-purpose is good for the Home Handyman.


I think it works well as a top coat too, especially when using a lightweight system. What we really need is 4 different kinds of mud....

1. Taping......super sticky with ass kicking adhesion
2. Topping.........still sticky, but not overly hard to sand for rough sanding in between coats. Low shrinkage.
3. Skimming........only lightly sticky, easy to sand but a teensy bit hard
4. Final touch up (sold gallon boxes :laughing Super soft, sands like a dream, won't cause layering effect over skim mud.

And, none of these muds will be adversely affected by taking on water during the prime stage. Actually neither will the sheetrock. 

Hot damn, I think I could live in the perfect little drywall world I've created!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

you can't tell me that the candycane striped beadex AP will stick any less than a light taping mud. that stuff was ridiculous. i always assume anybody in the US talking about all purpose is talking about a heavy one like that unless they specify light. that stuff is as hard as durabond and sticks like hell IMO. but i prefer a light taping myself.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I use usg green box all purpose to tape and hand texture. It'll rip face paper off the board and bonds tape like no other. It's super hard to sand and is very durable as a texture. We use usg plus 3 first and second coat over tape. It is super soft and easy to sand with low shrinkage but it has no glue for bonding tape to the rock, even though the manufacturer claims it is an all purpose and good for taping.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Perfect - finally someone agrees with me. :thumbsup:
> 
> All-purpose is good for the Home Handyman.


If that makes me a "home handyman" cuz I use all purpose, then please enlighten me with your mud variety and application please??? I live in the sticks and just use what's available.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mountain Man said:


> I use usg green box all purpose to tape and hand texture. It'll rip face paper off the board and bonds tape like no other. It's super hard to sand and is very durable as a texture. We use usg plus 3 first and second coat over tape. It is super soft and easy to sand with low shrinkage but it has no glue for bonding tape to the rock, even though the manufacturer claims it is an all purpose and good for taping.


Yea green is all purpose and plus 3 is also all purpose!:thumbsup:
I have put tapes on with green and blue! I used blue for years because we didn't get green and i have never seen a tape fail yet because of using blue with no glue!!!!!! What a load of bolloks these people r speaking! Look up USG's data sheets they will tell them guys what they want 2 know !:thumbup:
Yea we r not spoiled like some that can get the good old TAPING MUD!!!!
Rant over,u keep using what u want lad and me and u r both using the wrong mud!:blink:
And handy men!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Perfect - finally someone agrees with me. :thumbsup:
> 
> All-purpose is good for the Home Handyman.


I apoligise for myself ahead of time.

BOLLOCKS. 

We have no taping mud, Apart from hotmud or usg taping which isnt local for me, Our all purposes are sweet for taping, Yours maybe not but im sure some would be, You just have to find it, Dude, if your unsure just test it first, Get some board off cuts and tape em with what you got at home, Let it dry then rip, twist, pull em apart, Then you will know how well it holds up, I would guess you would be fine.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Vanman, We posted at the same time and both used bollocks?? I didnt know i was scottish :blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Vanman, We posted at the same time and both used bollocks?? I didnt know i was scottish :blink:


Yea great minds think alike!!!!:thumbup::whistling2:
F*ck i am pissin myself laughin here!! Right i'm away 2 work for a change!!!! Catch up soon Caz!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea great minds think alike!!!!:thumbup::whistling2:


Haha, I guess so, How that tapepro plastic anglehead running??


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Haha, I guess so, How that tapepro plastic anglehead running??


Yea its a sweet head!! Super light:thumbsup:
Was using it the tube yesterday and it leaves a good job!!
Come 2 think of it i better think of sending it on i suppose before i forget!
Will get intouch with Tom c what he says about it and who gets it!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lrees said:


> If you had to choose between proform lite blue and all purpose to embed tape and use in taping machine, which one?


 Don't tape with L/w muds.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Don't tape with L/w muds.:thumbsup:


 unless its a L/W TAPING mud


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> unless its a L/W TAPING mud


Yeah, my rant was based on lightweight muds because that's pretty much all the yard stocks. And, have you ever tried to sand those regular weight muds? I have tears of fear in my eyes just remembering sanding Gold Bond and Beadex AP


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea its a sweet head!! Super light:thumbsup:
> Was using it the tube yesterday and it leaves a good job!!
> Come 2 think of it i better think of sending it on i suppose before i forget!
> Will get intouch with Tom c what he says about it and who gets it!!


Cool, Thats what its all about, Dont forget to dig up the thread on it and add :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Don't tape with L/w muds.:thumbsup:


Come on Moore! I know that USG blue dose not let go and its light wieght mud!!
But i dont like it much through the gun! 
Its pearlight and not a gypsom based product!!:blink:
Spellin could b out a bit as irs sat night and beer time!!!
Infact throw three scoops of green in blue for boxing and thats a nice mud! Throw 3 blue into geen for doing ur angles and there is no shrinkage!! Stick ur TAPING MUD where the sun dont shine!!! 
Not Speakin in about u Moore!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Cool, Thats what its all about, Dont forget to dig up the thread on it and add :thumbsup:


Caz its sorted!!
I was hopin he said Richie just keep it!!!:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Caz its sorted!!
> I was hopin he said Richie just keep it!!!:blink:


Really nice light head arnt they.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Come on Moore! I know that USG blue dose not let go and its light wieght mud!!
> But i dont like it much through the gun!
> Its pearlight and not a gypsom based product!!:blink:
> Spellin could b out a bit as irs sat night and beer time!!!
> ...


You actually know something for a drunken Scots man:thumbup:

It's surprising how a scoop or 2 (or 3) of topping mud into a full pail of AP mud or taping mud can change the properties a lot.

Then Joe from trim tex was saying to put some mud max with the topping mud, to change the properties, I have not tried that one yet.

Mad Max sold in Canada, needs to be sold with a anti freezing agent in it:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Come on Moore! I know that USG blue dose not let go and its light wieght mud!!
> But i dont like it much through the gun!
> Its pearlight and not a gypsom based product!!:blink:
> Spellin could b out a bit as irs sat night and beer time!!!
> ...


 I will not apply my tape with marshmellow mud no matter what you add to it! I think we may be talking about two different muds..We do live a couple miles apart. 

To answer post #1 I use black top and green top A/P for everything... Except the tape coat. I use hot mud for my seams @ butts ..Thanks to slim I've recently been adding glue to the hot mud ..It STICKS !! It sticks to metal like a mother****er!! Today I mixed 90 min /glue/2 scoops a/p =ed 1 Full bucket of some kick ass taping mud.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Stick ur TAPING MUD where the sun dont shine!!!
> Not Speakin in about u Moore!


I know who you're speaking to....and you're making me cry I thought we were internet drywall forum friends 

By the way, taping mud works just fine as an anal lubricant.....just don't let it dry or you'll rip all your taint hairs out.








moore said:


> Thanks to slim I've recently been adding glue to the hot mud ..It STICKS !! It sticks to metal like a mother****er!! Today I mixed 90 min /glue/2 scoops a/p =ed 1 Full bucket of some kick ass taping mud.


I KNEW you would love it.:thumbsup:

I recently changed my system for one job, used AP with glue for beads first coat, and I was so bummed.....nothing like a hot mud top coat that just needs the tightest skim to be finished. So, I go back to bomber:thumbsup:


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

ok.. thanks.. so many opinions lol.. but i'll be ok taping with all purpose then, like i have been? and do not use lightweight!!?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

lrees said:


> ok.. thanks.. so many opinions lol.. but i'll be ok taping with all purpose then, like i have been? and do not use lightweight!!?


You're right, so many opinions....and all of them are right:laughing:

Do what you do, fix what's broken and keep the rest........just like the rest of us.:thumbsup:

We all develop our systems based on information and materials at hand. If your materials aren't working, get new ones or find ways to make them work for you.

Myself, I certainly don't do things "normally", but my work seems to hold together and the clients are happy. And, I'm always trying to make it better. 

If you have to go back and fix a job because your system wasn't right.....then _hopefully_ you're the type of guy that will learn from his mistake and not repeat the error.


----------



## wallrocker (Mar 12, 2012)

Mountain Man said:


> I use usg green box all purpose to tape and hand texture. It'll rip face paper off the board and bonds tape like no other. It's super hard to sand and is very durable as a texture. We use usg plus 3 first and second coat over tape. It is super soft and easy to sand with low shrinkage but it has no glue for bonding tape to the rock, even though the manufacturer claims it is an all purpose and good for taping.


I use magnum ap to tape and pro form light blue for bed and skim and usg topping for texture it's worked well for me for 13 plus years


----------

